# Canon EOS 300D



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

.


----------



## DannyD (Dec 27, 2011)

A 300D or the Digital Rebel was one of the first affordable DSLR. Back in 2003, it was an awesome camera for the price ! Only $1000 to get this marvellous 6.3Megapixels camera ! 

But... 2003 is almost 9 years ago ! In the digital world, 9 years ago is Ancient times. 

It's a good camera for kids and teenagers who want to try digital photography with a cheapy camera. Good image quality is possible using low iso settings (Noisy images at 640 ISO). 

The only problem is the price. Some people remember they paid $1000 (1300 euros un EU) and they don't understand this camera worth almost nothing nowadays !


----------



## thinkricky (Dec 27, 2011)

Digital Rebel. I copied the 300D off of the manual. But wow that is cool information. Had no idea. Thanks for the response.


----------



## DannyD (Dec 28, 2011)

Digital Rebel and 300D are the same. The first is for the American market while the other is for Europe. A friend of mine still uses his 300D nowadays with a pinhole or a zone plate.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, that was the original 'digital Rebel'.  I remember many, many people on this forum had one back in 2003, 2004 & 2005.  

It was interesting...at the time, Canon released the Digital Rebel (300D) and the 10D.  The 10D was a 'mid level' camera with a bigger body and different control layout...but the sensor & processor were basically the same.  They were so similar, that really all they did for the 300D, was disable some of the features.  People found this out and created a firmware hack that made these features available on the 300D.


----------



## DannyD (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again, even a 300D or Digital Rebel can produce high quality images if you use good quality lenses.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 29, 2011)

thinkricky said:


> I found a Canon EOS Rebel 300D. Any good? I doubt it. Looks really old.


Depending on the price and what you hope to get out of it, it might be a great deal, especially for a camera to learn with.  Lenses for it will fit better bodies later, if and when you decide to spend the money to upgrade.

Here's a link to a bunch of photos shot with the 300D by lots of different users: photoSIG » Camera: Canon EOS 300D

You can find even more by going to the following page and searching for "300D" on it: photoSIG » Cameras

I think you'll find that it's a very capable camera, even if it doesn't stack up well against today's technology.  Again, depending on price and what you want to get out of it, it could be a good thing.


----------



## iresq (Dec 29, 2011)

I just upgraded my 300 to a 60d.  The 300 was a great camera and still capable of taking good pics.  It will be in the market soon if anyone is interested.


----------

